

HOPE X Announced (July 18-20, 2014 NYC) - aestetix
http://xxx.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.xxx/

======
aestetix
Also available at x.hope.net if your browser blocks .xxx domains.

In the past, we've had keynotes including Steve Wozniak, Adam Savage,
WikiLeaks, William Binney, and the Yes Men. All bets are off for 2014.

